# For those who dig the WWE divas....



## Shae (Dec 24, 2004)

***Credit: Wrestlingplanet.com


Playboy is going through another round of talks with WWE for a future Women of WWE magazine and has gotten some to agree while others are holding out.

Confirmed: Torrie Wilson, Dawn Marie, Miss Jackie, Victoria, Chirsty Hemme, Joy Giovanni, Amy Weber, Michelle McCool, and Lilian Garcia

Still Negotiating: Lita, Molly Holly, Ivory, and Maria.

Definitely out: Trish stratus, Stacey Keibler, Stephanie McMahon.

Look for a pictorial around SummerSlam*

No surprise that Miss Torrie Wilson is going at it again.   Also no big surprise that Trish won't do it.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 24, 2004)

I am waiting for thw day Trish comes around dammit.. when will that be Trish WHEN????


----------



## V Player (Dec 24, 2004)

I just lost all respect for Dawn Marie and gained even more love for Stephanie. IF thats possible.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 24, 2004)

steph needs to show those titties of hers before its too late


----------



## Shae (Dec 24, 2004)

Steph was pretty good looking back in the D-X days. Dunno what happened to her now.


----------



## V Player (Dec 24, 2004)

She is my goddes and I will marry her as soon as she sees that Triple H is not the true man for her.


----------



## Shae (Dec 24, 2004)

Lets dress up the place till the WWE diva is announced for the next Playboy.

Lets start with MVP's fave:


----------



## V Player (Dec 24, 2004)

The one in the white shirt is enough to bring me to my knees.....gods have mercy what a beautiful face.




Thank you......*sniff*


----------



## Shae (Dec 24, 2004)

& 4 Gr81:


----------



## Shae (Dec 26, 2004)

One of the few hopefulls for the Playboy spread:


----------



## Shae (Dec 26, 2004)

Dawn Marie


----------



## Shae (Dec 26, 2004)

Jackie Gayda


----------



## V Player (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh my lord.....that pic of Dawn in the yellow bikini......I think I was actually clinically dead for a second......


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Oh my lord.....that pic of Dawn in the yellow bikini......I think I was actually clinically dead for a second......


the girl you like in the white top ask shae but either her or someone who uses her pic posts steamy stuff on dj fan forum sites.... maybe it isn't really her shae would know.


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

I was gonna post some pix of Victoria but when I did a google image search on her, it wouldn't let me retreive it.    And google couldn't find any pics of Christy.  

But try this link, you could get pix of both here. And more. http://divas.wwe.com/index.html#


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> steph needs to show those titties of hers before its too late


----------



## V Player (Dec 27, 2004)

Stephanie just need to quite playing with Triple H's emotions and come home to me where she belongs.


----------



## Shae (Dec 27, 2004)

Lita


----------



## Shae (Dec 30, 2004)

*roomer mill--> next Playboy issue*

It seems that wresting rumor website 1Wrestling.com's breaking report that nine WWE divas were confirmed for Playboy stemmed from a guest's post on a message board.

The "Celebrity Nude Database Forum" (cndb.com) featured a post from a user who claims to be a Maxim Magazine Photographer about WWE planning a "Women of WWE" issue of Playboy. The post appeared at cndb.com on 12/20, 1Wrestling ran the story on 12/21 - others made note of 1Wrestling's story in the days that followed.

Throughout the past few days, "photographer" has been posting more rumors, now stating that all of the WWE divas (except Trish) have agreed to pose in the magazine.

Here is the list posted by the user:

Victoria -Topless & Full Frontal
Dawn Marie - Topless & Full Frontal
Miss Jackie - Topless Only/Lingerie
Stacy Keibler - Ass and Back only
Stephanie McMahon - See-through Nightie/Lingerie
Michelle McCool - Topless & Full Frontal
Amy Weber - Topless & Full Frontal
Maria - Topless only
Lita - Still Negotiating Poses
Joy Giovanni - Topless & Full Frontal
Christy Hemme - Topless & Ass only
Candace - Topless & Full Frontal
Torrie Wilson - Topless Only/Lingerie
Lilian Garcia - See-Through Nightie/Lingerie
Molly Holly - Topless Only/Lingerie

Although the user has made some posts that would attest to his accuracy, the fact that Torrie Wilson only 'agreed' to go topless might be a red flag, considering she has now done two full spreads for the magazine. Stephanie McMahon and Molly Holly are also questionable.

This reporter is advising readers to avoid taking sides until further proof comes out. WWE and Playboy sources will not confirm this story, so while it could very well be true, the only documentation is what a guest posted on a message board in a thread designated to Playboy rumors. This website is not immediately dismissing his claims, just issuing a warning that the rumors did not stem in the WWE lockerroom, but on a message board.


----------



## V Player (Dec 30, 2004)

Molly is very well endowed and in my opinion, quite beautiful. Im interested to see if she, and or WWE, think that its time for her to end this so called "virtuous woman" bit because if she poses, its as good as gone. 





Dawn Marie full frontal, eh?.........I may not survive next year.


----------



## V Player (Dec 30, 2004)

This is my favorite picture..... although I can never see it through the tears in my eyes, Im sure its quite lovely.....


----------



## gr81 (Dec 31, 2004)

^^^wow she really looks like Vince in that pic...ugghhh


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2004)

^^^ And Triple H fucked her!


----------



## Shae (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm starting to lose intrest in Lita (remember I told you I had a thing 4 her earlier?). And I am diggin Christy Hemme.     In the words of Rockgazer: MANGO MANGO MANGO!!!!!!


----------



## musclepump (Dec 31, 2004)

The ultimate former wrestling chick? Elizabeth!


----------

